# crew wanted for offshore trip and gigging 8/18



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

offshore trip with oilfield outkasts leaving at 7am from bridge bait in surfside, fishing for state snapper(hopefully), shark, kings, cobia. 

gigging out of sargent, leaving at dark from jimbos bait camp.


----------

